# Night time snack



## Rpmbrickman (Oct 8, 2015)

So I need some help on this what should I eat before bed and when I wake up in the night trying to put on mass


----------



## Magical (Oct 8, 2015)

poptarts+milk=swole


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 8, 2015)

Peanut butter banana sunflower seed and honey sandwiches are delightful for a midnight snack with a glass of milk.


----------



## Dex (Oct 8, 2015)

I just put a nasogastric tube in and have a constant caloric feed during the night.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 8, 2015)

It is said that Casein has the ability to provide your bloodstream with a slow and steady flow of amino acids that could last for hours. Drinking a glass of casein-rich milk is the ideal protein to consume right before bed.

I personally think that if you eat your total daily protein, you don't have to worry about what to eat before bed.

But If you want to go all Bro-science, then the answer is definitely a Casein protein shake before bed. To me it yields fat.

I'd go with Zieglers "Peanut butter banana sunflower seed and honey sandwiches".


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Anything with calories. This means no diet anything and no celery and their negative calorie bullshit. Celery robs you of mass bro. Straights jacks you


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Anything with calories. This means no diet anything and no celery and their negative calorie bullshit. Celery robs you of mass bro. Straights jacks you



Sounds like you have a personal vendetta, get mad at those celery sir:32 (18):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Sounds like you have a personal vendetta, get mad at those celery sir:32 (18):



I am. Trust me I'm plotting my revenge.


----------



## Milo (Oct 8, 2015)

I like cheesecake with hersheys chocolate and a banana. Will put me right to sleep.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2015)

I eat a whole box of cereal with half gallon milk in a glass salad bowl.  Lol I enjoy trying different cereals. This week I bought a couple boxes of chocolate cherrios. Yum!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I eat a whole box of cereal with half gallon milk in a glass salad bowl.  Lol I enjoy trying different cereals. This week I bought a couple boxes of chocolate cherrios. Yum!



I've been on a frosted mini wheats kick lately. When the sugar dissolves in the milk.....yum lol. Gonna have to try those chocolate Cheerios. Been eyeing them but haven't tried yet


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I've been on a frosted mini wheats kick lately. When the sugar dissolves in the milk.....yum lol. Gonna have to try those chocolate Cheerios. Been eyeing them but haven't tried yet


They are good. Killed one box the other night.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 8, 2015)

Seeker said:


> They are good. Killed one box the other night.



I just finished a huge bowl of cheerios...now I'm eating a bowl of Trix...Trix are where it's at bud!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Anything with calories. This means no diet anything and no celery and their negative calorie bullshit. Celery robs you of mass bro. Straights jacks you



That's bullshit. Celery has ten times the amount of jackedness as tren. Per serving that is.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's bullshit. Celery has ten times the amount of jackedness as tren. Per serving that is.



LNE would like a word with you...


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I am. Trust me I'm plotting my revenge.



You just have to add some calories to celery.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 8, 2015)

I bulked really good on celery.

Here's a photo of me after the bulk:






I felt a bit round on my latest "tomato bulk" so...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm a notorious midnight snacker, and it really don't matter what it is as long as it leans toward the sweet side.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 8, 2015)

I find myself waking up in the middle of the night staring into an open fridge...


----------



## thqmas (Oct 8, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I find myself waking up in the middle of the night staring into an open fridge...



At least you're awake. I foodwalk. I wake up not remembering anything.


----------



## Rpmbrickman (Oct 8, 2015)

So I need to buy a lot of celery tonight like a box


----------



## thqmas (Oct 8, 2015)

Rpmbrickman said:


> So I need to buy a lot of celery tonight like a box



Yes. You can make an awesome dish from that:

Step one: Open the box of celery.
Step two: Throw the celery through the window.
Step three: Eat box.

Delicious!


----------



## Magical (Oct 8, 2015)

EDIT: This video is ****ed up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdL6BjupD1E


----------



## Rpmbrickman (Oct 8, 2015)

That made me throw up in my mouth


----------



## thqmas (Oct 8, 2015)

Magical said:


> EDIT: This video is ****ed up
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdL6BjupD1E



That's pure evil man...


----------



## Rpmbrickman (Oct 8, 2015)

Where the no thanks button


----------



## Dex (Oct 8, 2015)

That video did not go the way I thought it would. Now I have to go bang my wife to see if my junk is broken.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 8, 2015)

Magical said:


> EDIT: This video is ****ed up
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdL6BjupD1E


I'm seriously considering negging you for that


----------



## Joliver (Oct 8, 2015)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch!!!!


----------



## Magical (Oct 8, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm seriously considering negging you for that



I added a disclaimer to protect me against negs. I will consult tunafisherman for further legal counseling


----------



## bronco (Oct 8, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Cinnamon Toast Crunch!!!!



Cinnamon toast crunch is off the chain

Here lately ive been eating a big bowl of rice crispies along with a protien shake before bed


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 8, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Cinnamon Toast Crunch!!!!



You got that fukking right! I can not think of a cereal I enjoy more.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 9, 2015)

My last meal when im gaining is 8oz lean ground meat and 1 can kidney beans with 3 tbs chili powder.

When I wake to take a leak in the middle of the night I have a shake ready to go in the fridge.

1 cup quick oats
1-1/2 scoop whey iso
2 tbs flax seed
1 tsp red ape cinnamon


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 12, 2015)

grind4it said:


> My last meal when im gaining is 8oz lean ground meat and 1 can kidney beans with 3 tbs chili powder.
> 
> When I wake to take a leak in the middle of the night I have a shake ready to go in the fridge.
> 
> ...





OK what is this red ape cinnamon??

Also Casein Protein before bed....


----------



## thqmas (Oct 12, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> OK what is this red ape cinnamon??









And while you're at it, please consider adopting an ape. click here


----------

